# Quelle licence Windows ?



## MaxenceDMA (21 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir,
Je souhaite acquérir un MacBook Pro et le partitionner avec Bootcamp afin d'avoir Windows et MacOS.
E me demande si on peut installer n'importe quelle licence Windows ?
En gros j'ai vu une licence Microsoft Windows sur le site "digital licence" et je voulais savoir si je pourrai l'installer sur un mac ?

xxxxx et direction Microsoft

Merci d'avance

*Note de la modération :* pas de lien pour un site non officiel !


----------



## Mimil5 (3 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
si ta question est de savoir si tu peux une version famille moins couteuse qu'une version pro la réponse est oui

par contre je pense que sur ton site il y a une arnaque car il n'y a pas de version "MAC" de windows il faut juste avec un iso de windows 10 et une licence valide pour que bootcamp puis t'installer windows sur ton mac
j’espère avoir répondu a ta question


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2018)

MaxenceDMA a dit:


> Je souhaite acquérir un MacBook Pro et le partitionner avec Bootcamp afin d'avoir Windows et MacOS.


Si c'est un modèle neuf, pas de problème pour utiliser un fichier .iso, ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas avec un modèle ancien.


MaxenceDMA a dit:


> E me demande si on peut installer n'importe quelle licence Windows ?
> En gros j'ai vu une licence Microsoft Windows sur le site "digital licence" et je voulais savoir si je pourrai l'installer sur un mac ?


On ne va pas faire de la PUB du lien que tu cites et que je retires. Pourquoi ? Officiellement chez Microsoft, le vrai tarif est celui-ci... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/store/d/windows-10-famille/d76qx4bznwk4/1NT3 ...donc, comme pour tous les produits Apple qui sont en dehors du circuit officiel, c'est illégal. Et quand bien même certains sites font une telle vente, c'est une pratique plus que douteuse.


----------

